
The Making of a $500M Mansion in L.A. - Thevet
http://www.details.com/story/most-expensive-mansion-500-million-nile-niami
======
msandford
Was anyone else surprised that a $500mm house is still built with cheap
plywood and such? I mean, I get that every penny counts, but surely it would
only increase the cost of the building by 0.1% if they used nothing but first
grade cabinet plywood everywhere or better still, didn't use any plywood.

~~~
bigdubs
For 500MM I'd want something that you could nuke from orbit and it would still
be standing.

~~~
7Figures2Commas
I represent a seller with a property in South America that might meet your
needs. Are you in the market?

------
ilaksh
[https://runvnc.github.io/tinyvillage/](https://runvnc.github.io/tinyvillage/)

------
poelzi
just stupid

------
searine
That is the kind of tasteless shit architecture that only LA could produce.

~~~
danhak
Here, cleanse your palette with some architectural masterpieces that only LA
could produce:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griffith_Observatory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griffith_Observatory)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheats_Goldstein_Residence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheats_Goldstein_Residence)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theme_Building](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theme_Building)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stahl_House](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stahl_House)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capitol_Records_Building](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capitol_Records_Building)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_Columbia_Building](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_Columbia_Building)

~~~
rwbt
To be fair all of the above were built before 1970s. There are a few modern
buildings like "The Broad" that are quite interesting. But overwhelmingly LA
architecture is now dominated by tasteless developers like the one described
in the article.

